# 22-250 varmint rifle recommendations.....



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about purchasing a 22-250 rifle for long range varmint hunting and would like to hear y'alls thoughts on which direction to go.

I started looking at the Remington rifles but have managed to switch gears and am now contemplating the *Savage* .*22-250* model 12 BVSS stainless/synthetic as well as the Sako Tikka T3 varmint stainless/synthetic. Would like to hear opinions on both if anyone has experience with these.

Scope wise, I really don't want to spend the money on a Leupold. I'm really leaning towards a Nikon Monarch series in a 50 mm. Or something of similair quality and price point.

I'd like to spend no more than $1500.00 total on rifle and scope. The savage and Sako are running around $750 or thereabouts and the Nikon scope I've priced at about $600.00.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

No contest at all....the HOWA AXIOM.....










Also comes in CAMO!

Watch PREDATOR QUEST and Les Johnson....you'll see what I mean!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

jdickey said:


> No contest at all....the HOWA AXIOM.....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Never never save money on optics..And oh yes those remingtons shoot very well out of the box.

Charlie


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

x2


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I've got a Rem 700 heavy barrel in a .223. with a Timmney trig. I was thinking about going with the 22-250, but found on the ammo side it was a better choice. I also have a AR, so I could also use the ammo with that. It's a solid shooter. I put a Leupold, 8.5-25 x 50. It's a great set up. I've shot deer,hogs,coyotes out to 400yds with it so far. I plan on going praire dog hunting soonwith it. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Its a 223 world we live in today*

I agree with the prior post. I once had a 22-250 and finally sold it after I realized that my 270 Sendero shot so accurately and kicked so softly and shot effectively so far, and reached out so well with the VXIII in 4.5 X 14 X 50 that I just didnt need a 22-250.

But when I enjoyed my 22-250 it was before the AR boom. Now, I think a person's 22 CF rifle should be a 223.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Never never save money on optics..And oh yes those remingtons shoot very well out of the box.
> 
> Charlie


Well, I agree with you to an extent on not trying to scrimp on optics. However, I believe that Leopold , Zeiss and several other scope manufacturer's have just gone too far with their price gouging.

Nikon and Burress as well as several others are reputable manufacturers offering the same lifetime warranties on their products. Nikon is no slouch in the optics department. I have an extensive photographic background and Nikon is arguably the best in the business in photographic optics.

I'm not going to weasle out and put a tasco, bushnell, mueller etc. bargain scope on it, but I'm not going to drop a $1200.00 on a scope either. Just don't have the coin in the bank this time, but still want to buy a new gun.

I'm researching the Howa Axiom right now, plan on going to Ables this week to look at one in person.

Thanks for all the advice fella's, keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd recommend Remington VS700 or Winchester Stealth 70

it's a 30-06 case size with a .25 cal bullet, high velocity with little recoil

Do spend money on a good scope: Zeiss, Swavrosky are my favorites
Leupold and Nikon will do OK


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> Nikon and Burress as well as several others are reputable manufacturers offering the same lifetime warranties on their products. Nikon is no slouch in the optics department. I have an extensive photographic background and Nikon is arguably the best in the business in photographic optics. .


some of the best Nikon Photographic Lens are made in Eastern Europe
by Leica, Zeiss, Swav

What you don't get in Nikon scopes are the better coatings resulting
in true color and min chromatic aberrations


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> Well, I agree with you to an extent on not trying to scrimp on optics. However, I believe that Leopold , Zeiss and several other scope manufacturer's have just gone too far with their price gouging.
> 
> Nikon and Burress as well as several others are reputable manufacturers offering the same lifetime warranties on their products. Nikon is no slouch in the optics department. I have an extensive photographic background and Nikon is arguably the best in the business in photographic optics.
> 
> ...


 I have a Nikon Monarch 6x24 on my RRA AR and it is easily the most accurate rifle I own. My best group, and my shooting abilities are not exceptional, is .66ish at 100. Measured center to center with a caliper. I still want a .22-250 though just because. So if a Monarch is your hope, buy it! Great scope. For the record, I have a Zeiss conquest on my Sendero .300 and it's great too, but not sure I can see almost $300 difference in the two. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, no luck finding a new or used Howa Axiom 1500 sitting on someones shelf in inventory. Not in any caliber. I would really like to put my hands on one before I commit to ordering one. If anyone knows of one around the Houston area, let me know.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

what size varmints?
If very long range small critters as PDogs....stay away from those super heavy lined Nikon Reticles!....very small mil.dot or Leupy fine duplex.....just about anything else will cover the target up! Just a thought.......


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

I saw a few Howas at the Bass Pro in Katy. Might want to call and check before making the drive.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a weatherby with the thumbhole stock bull barrel Love this gun


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> what size varmints?
> If very long range small critters as PDogs....stay away from those super heavy lined Nikon Reticles!....very small mil.dot or Leupy fine duplex.....just about anything else will cover the target up! Just a thought.......


I didn't think about that. I'm glad you brought it up. I was going to order the Nikon Nikoplex that has the heavier cross hairs with fine cross hairs in the center. I'll make sure to get the fine cross hair Nikon Monarch 6x24 50 mm. instead.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

esc said:


> I saw a few Howas at the Bass Pro in Katy. Might want to call and check before making the drive.


I didn't call Bass Pro. I'll do it tomorrow. Looks like I'm leaning towards the Sako super varmint stainless if I can't find the Howa. I didn't realize the Howa ways 11.5 pounds !!!! The Sako, Savage, Remington VTR etc. all with bull barrells still only weigh 7 pounds. The Howa seams to be only a box blind / tactical stand rifle. Doesn't sound like it lends itself to field shooting.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Remington*

I know you said that Remington seemed to be off of your list, but you need to add them back on. Especially if you can find a Sendero or older model 700 at a good price. Remington's are well built, and more than not shoot very well right out of the box.My buddy and I have owned quite a few rifles over time (probably 200 or so)and we always end up selling every other brand other Remington.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Totally agree. I own a remington 700 in 22-250 with a 26 inch B.B. I really think they have the best action for accuracy. I would look high and low for a deal on a remington topped with a leupold....My 2 cents.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Bigdsduty said:


> I know you said that Remington seemed to be off of your list, but you need to add them back on. Especially if you can find a Sendero or older model 700 at a good price. Remington's are well built, and more than not shoot very well right out of the box.My buddy and I have owned quite a few rifles over time (probably 200 or so)and we always end up selling every other brand other Remington.


Ironically, The four rifles that I currently own, are all Remingtons. I have looked at the VTR series Remington rifles and for whatever reason, just don't care for them. The lack of smoothness and feel of the new actions of todays Remingtons versus the feel of my 10 year old 700 BDL series rifle is not near the same. Now, that being said, I do like the older Remington Sendero's , but don't want to spend that kind of coin , and they are on the heavy side for a field rifle.

I just see and feel a noticable difference in the new Remingtons versus the older rifles I have. I have a 700 BDL 7mm - 08 that my father bought for me when I was 16, I am now 40, I will NEVER part ways with that rifle. It's my favorite.

The feel and precision of the Sako action seems far superior to the Remington, just my opinion. Might just be the particular guns I handled this week, maybe not ?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> Ironically, The four rifles that I currently own, are all Remingtons. I have looked at the VTR series Remington rifles and for whatever reason, just don't care for them. The lack of smoothness and feel of the new actions of todays Remingtons versus the feel of my 10 year old 700 BDL series rifle is not near the same. Now, that being said, I do like the older Remington Sendero's , but don't want to spend that kind of coin , and they are on the heavy side for a field rifle.
> 
> I just see and feel a noticable difference in the new Remingtons versus the older rifles I have. I have a 700 BDL 7mm - 08 that my father bought for me when I was 16, I am now 40, I will NEVER part ways with that rifle. It's my favorite.
> 
> The feel and precision of the Sako action seems far superior to the Remington, just my opinion. Might just be the particular guns I handled this week, maybe not ?


I totally agree on the older Remington's.

Not to stir the pot even more or take things off course, but a .220 Swift would be an even better caliber. :biggrin: I'm an avid predator hunter, and I just have my opinions based on my experience. 
Okay, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*My 2 Cents*

I own the best predator hunting rifle ever made imo. Remington has not made it in a couple of years but you should still be able to find it new or used with a little research.

The rifle is a Remington Model 700 LVSF. It is a stainless, synthetic rifle with a fluted 22" barrel. The rifle alone weighs in at about 6.5lbs. It is extrememly accurate and without a doubt the best rifle in my arsenal. They made this model for a couple of years not too long ago. It came in .223, .221 fireball, .217 and 22-250 if I'm not mistaken. Mine is in 22-250.

IMHO stick with .223 or 22-250 b/c ammo is cheap and you can find it pretty easily in a variety of brands and bullet styles.

The Swift is a bad *** no doubt but finding cheap ammo is hard and you have got to have a long barrel (26"), to keep the benefits of the Swift, which is going to weigh you down.

Go with the Remington b/c of accuracy out of the box and b/c it is easy to work on. You can adjust trigger pull very easily yourself and do not have to have a high dollar after market trigger unless you want one.

As for scopes, European optics are best no doubt. If Zeiss, Swarovski are not in your budget, check out Kahles. A little cheaper, great quality and 30mm tube.

For American scopes, I am a firm believer in Burris optics. They make a 30mm tube scope that ranks right there with European brands for a lot less money.

The perfect predator rifle IMHO is a Remington 700 LVSF in 22-250 topped with as good a 30mm tube scope as you can afford.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 22-250 cal. made by CZ, CZ550 American model, 26" bbl, beautiful walnut stock, single set trigger, rings included, extremely accurate well made firearm, and won't kill your budget, last time I looked they where about $650 on GunBroker.com


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Regarding Remingtons: There's a reason that the vast majority of custom gun makers start with a Remington barrelled action. Nuf sed.

Regarding optics- it all depends upon what you are using the gun for. If it's going to be a middle of the day, bright light prairie dog town, you don't need to spend the extra money for the extra coatings. If you are going to be using it the first and last 15 minutes of light- the extra money is definitely worth it, because that's when the big boys are out. 

If your usage is early and late, before you buy your scope, take 2 or 3 of them and look through them very very early in the morning, or very very late at night. That's where those extra coatings earn their stripes. I would guess that 90% of the guys who buy scopes only look through them in bright light. Heck a Barska looks good at noon.

Since it sounds like you will be mainly shooting varmints, I wouldn't spring for the Swaro or the Zeiss. Get a good mid range Leupold or Nikon- $4-600 on line.

Good luck,

THE JAMMER


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

IMO.... Remington 700 is the best all around shooting gun right out of the box, and depending on if you are shooting from a stationary position or hunting abroad in the field may determine what you should be considering. If your planning on packing it all day in the field or in Mountainous terrian stay away from the Bull Barrel. A Bull Barrel can't be beat when shooting from a bench, but they get awful *heavy* in the field. Trust me I pack one for 4 days in Wyoming! Heavy.... Last bull barrel I will ever buy.

Also something to note: If you serious about varmint hunting you may want to consider staying away from Stainless. Stainless tends to glare and does not blend with natural surrondings. I would stick with a blued or perferable matte finish guns.

My pick would be Remington 700 (22-250) with fluted barrel, on the scope a 3.5x10x50 Ziess Conquest is worth every penny IMO. This should keep you under $1500, unless you are going to have someone modify it.

When buying guys, as long as your happy with it, that's all that matters


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I use a remington mohawk 600 .222 with a Nikon scope and love it !:bounce:


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Well folks, after 3 or more weeks of analyzing, re-analyzing, and than starting over from scratch and analyzing again.........I finally took home my new varmint rifle yesterday.

I started this thread a few weeks ago, and on the advice of several folks here, I was considering the Howa Axiom 1500. Well, I looked, and looked, and looked, made dozens of phone calls, scoured the internet, and came up empty. Not sure what the story is on that rifle, but no where to be found anymore. Also, after my gun dealer brought the weight of the Howa axiom to my attention, I ruled it out based on its almost 12 pounds of weight. Way too heavy to give me the mobility I needed.

So, I moved on to the Sako Tikka T3 with stainless bull barrel. Ordered it, gun arrived, I looked at it, handled it, didn't like it. Way too nose heavy. I began to find that I didn't like bull barrels. But felt like I needed one for accuracy sake. So I had my gun dealer order a Remington 700 SPS Varmint with a blued bull barrel. Gun arrives, I don't like it. I finally decided that I just don't want a bull barrel rifle.

I did some more research, and based on what I read, right , wrong , or indifferent, I just didn't see the need for the benefits of a bull barrel for the type of varmint hunting I would be doing. Most of what I will be doing is maybe 2-3 shots max at any given time and than the barrel will be allowed to cool.

So I finally decided on the Remington 700 VTR in a 22-250 caliber. Scope is a Nikon Monarch 6 x 24 50 mm with fine reticle. Hopefully I made the right choice. It got to the point where I was so frustrated I was just going to give up on the whole idea LOL. I'd like to thank Richard Emory at AGR Outdoors in Cypress for having the patience to deal with my changing my mind on a daily basis until finally deciding on the VTR.

Thanks also to the 2cool crowd for all of y'alls input as well. Much appreciated.

Here's a pic :


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I've got an identical setup in 22-250, for a minute there I thought someone broke into my safe!


----------

